# Sore on dogs lip... HELP



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (May 22, 2016)

This started as a small wart looking creature but has grown pretty quickly on my Boykin spaniel. It does not seem to bring him any discomfort or pain. There have been no changes in his diet, day to day activities, exposed to anything different, or any other changes. The Google searches I've done label it as a "tumor". I'm not sure if that's the truth or not, although I may just not
Want to believe that's what it is. I will be contacting the vet tomorrow, but I wanted to
See if anyone on here has ever seen anything like
This? Any advice? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (May 22, 2016)

*Another pic*

Another pic


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 22, 2016)

My dog had one just like it. It was the same exact thing, but a tad bit smaller. The vet said as long as it is bright and red like that it's a good thing. I took mine and had it surgically removed and she has had no issues since. Take the dog to the vet and get it looked at.


----------



## Day trip (May 23, 2016)

Certainly a tumor but that's a vague term meaning any lump, malignant or benign.  Beyond that you can guess all day but it wouldn't help.  If she is less than 5 years old then it may be a histiocytoma which is benign and gets bigger quick before it goes away on its own but it's best to verify that with your vet so you're  not waiting for it to go away while something bad happens.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2016)

Yep! Its a tooma and needs to be removed!


----------



## PappyHoel (May 23, 2016)

A vet will remove that easy, it's easy to get to.  You should however tell your dog to quit chewing Copenhagen.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 14, 2016)

How old is this dog?  if he's under 2 yrs it might be a button tumor or more correctly a Histiocytoma.  It comes up quickly ,looks like a malignant tumor, it grows fast and often looks raw like your picture.  Runs about a months course and most often disappears leaving no scar.  Most ofthe in young dogs and on extremites and head.  Gets about the size in your picture and usually no bigger.  I used to take them off until I got comfortable just waiting for a while , if they don't go away then surgery.  You ought to involve your Vet though.


----------

